# weird feeling in head



## coraliecotton (Aug 13, 2004)

hi,
Can anyone relate to this symptom? my head feels really strange. it's a physical sensation but very hard to describe. it is also very much related to thought. if i think a certain thing or even look at a certain thing that reminds me of feeling the feeling in the past i will feel the feeling intensify. it's not painful in any way but very strange and unpleasant. it sort of feels like my brain is tightening. my eyes feel strange too and sort of stiff and unnatural in their movement. my head feels sort of boxed in like my skull is too tight for my brain. not at all painful though. it disappears when i lie down and close my eyes or sit very still and don't think of it. it's really weird the way it comes in surges when i think of it. it's not like a surge of adrenaline through my head or anything like that just a surge of this tightening brain pressure weird feeling. has anyone else experienced anything similar or am i the only one!!!


----------



## coraliecotton (Aug 13, 2004)

hi,
Can anyone relate to this symptom? my head feels really strange. it's a physical sensation but very hard to describe. it is also very much related to thought. if i think a certain thing or even look at a certain thing that reminds me of feeling the feeling in the past i will feel the feeling intensify. it's not painful in any way but very strange and unpleasant. it sort of feels like my brain is tightening. my eyes feel strange too and sort of stiff and unnatural in their movement. my head feels sort of boxed in like my skull is too tight for my brain. not at all painful though. it disappears when i lie down and close my eyes or sit very still and don't think of it. it's really weird the way it comes in surges when i think of it. it's not like a surge of adrenaline through my head or anything like that just a surge of this tightening brain pressure weird feeling. has anyone else experienced anything similar or am i the only one!!!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i can definately realate to what you are saying...

i get it all day....

hope you find something that helps so you can tell me what to do 

take care


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i can definately realate to what you are saying...

i get it all day....

hope you find something that helps so you can tell me what to do 

take care


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i have them feelings too, now hoping my brain doesnt explode with the anti d, LOL, but i find lying down for 30 minutes with eyes shut relieves it a bit and also gives u a chance to recharge your batteries 

hope u find something that helps


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i have them feelings too, now hoping my brain doesnt explode with the anti d, LOL, but i find lying down for 30 minutes with eyes shut relieves it a bit and also gives u a chance to recharge your batteries 

hope u find something that helps


----------



## coraliecotton (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks for your responses,
it's good to know others have this horrible feeling. do you all find that the feeling intensifies with thought almost like you feel your brain tightening?


----------



## coraliecotton (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks for your responses,
it's good to know others have this horrible feeling. do you all find that the feeling intensifies with thought almost like you feel your brain tightening?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

at the moment my brain is permanatley on the go but, at the moment the tightness increases when i am tired, there again i think most of the symptoms get worse then


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

at the moment my brain is permanatley on the go but, at the moment the tightness increases when i am tired, there again i think most of the symptoms get worse then


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

My mind feels the way it should after 2 or 3 beers, but this is going on 24/7 and all without medication. I'm forever dazed and forgetful.


----------



## Timmay6986 (Jul 23, 2011)

I experience that sympton all the time and it is very annoying. Does anyone know if it is a sympton of depersonalization or just a different thing all-together?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

i get this too, and I wud say its a symptom of dp. I think our brains are just misfiring and not working together but I think this is harmless.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Weird feelings.That´s what i am.just feelings...just weird.


----------

